
Martin Molin of Winergatan showing the project breakdown of his Marble Machine - jedimastert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0JFQY2kh4A&t=1m28s
======
jedimastert
A few years ago (I think it popped up on HN and all over Reddit) Martin made
the Marble Machine[0], which was Rube Goldberg-style machine inspired by
mechanical clockwork music devices like clock-towers, music boxes, and street
organs. A little less than a year, he announced that he would be making a
newer version with much more design intent, better precision, and the ability
to tear it down to take it on a world tour.

I personally have been following the project through the weekly videos he puts
up about the various design challenges he's been facing, and how his team has
been growing from himself to around 10 people. The growth, scale, and skill
seen from Martin has been amazing. The project has gotten to the point that he
met with the developers of Fusion 360 because the model had so many parts it
almost broke the program[1].

I figured that this video would be interesting to HN because it discusses the
project management of such a massive endeavor, and I think the project as a
whole might appeal to the hacker/maker side of HN.

[0]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q)

[1]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zL8pRDxPck](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zL8pRDxPck)

